# How were your grades?



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I wound up with a 3.8 this semester...yay!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Will find out after the 21st.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

4.0 gpa.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Once again I feel like the dumbest person on this board. I think the highest SGPA I've gotten is 3.56 or something but I'm not sure, can't access unofficial transcript right now. Lowest I've gotten is failing, many times. I don't even want to know what I got this semester...


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

We use this weird 12 point scale and I've only gotten a mark back in one of my classes, which was a 12 in stats. In the end, I'm expecting either a 10.8 or 11 overall. Hoping for the 11 since it puts me in a new bracket for my scholarship.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm still waiting, but I'd be extremely pleased if I actually managed to obtain a 4.0...


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

4.0


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Wow, I'm jealous of all these 4.0's. I managed to snag a 3.7 this semester but I have a lot of work to do when it comes to pulling up my GPA. Last year's GPA was less than one (ouch), and none of my transfer credits count towards my average.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

rofl! I just checked the class I was failing grade...and right now it went from a F to a D with a bunch of assignments not yet graded and a final exam still waiting....the grades just hanging in the air...It might be a D, a C, or a B right now. Have to wait at least till 25th to find that out.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

My grades are still being finalized, but this is probably what they will officially look like

Sociology of Gender-B+
Social Interaction-A-
Writing for Sociology Students-A-
Social Inequality-B-(teacher was a really hard grader)

Only one semester left and then I graduate.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Only had one class this semester..

Humanities: Art and Ideas - A+


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Lots of smart people on this board


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

A-, A, in my real estate finance classes.3.83 i thought i got two b's but was happy to see two a's. i dropped the two classes i had with tough teachers and keep the easy ones.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

holy s*** 4.0s??? 3.8s???

:fall 

You guys >>>>>> me


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

2.8

Business Ethics: C
American Government: B
Microeconomics: B
Accounting: B
Decison Analysis: B


definitely not as great as everyone else here but I'm content with them, they are what were expected considering the effort put in


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't know yet. I'm still not finished my semester actually - my last exam is in 3 hours :afr

I expect to do decently (A or B+) on all but one course (the one whose exam I have yet to do).


----------



## pickedlastingym (Sep 22, 2006)

3.9


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I iz happy...

I got a 4. First time. Got a 3.55 both semesters last year.

Nothing like a minor irrelevant success!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## boonel (Feb 14, 2007)

just got grades...i got a 4.0


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

bah 2.97

It'll be higher once I get my grade for 490


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a 3.36 at the end of my first semester ^^


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Psych 11: Life Span Development--A
CIS 1: College Computer Literacy--A
Biology 10: Intro to Biology--A


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Five A's and two B's => 3.65 GPA for this semester

Art Appreciation - A
Organic Chemistry I Lecture - B :mum 
General Psychology II - A
General Physics I Lecture - B :mum 
Statistics - A
Western Civilization I - A
Organic Chemistry I Lab - A
General Physics I Lab - N/A (the grade for this class is counted in with lecture for some weird reason)

I think my cumulative GPA is a 3.729 now. I miss having a 4.0 :sigh


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I got three A minuses and an A. 

3.775 GPA


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

3.2 - my personal record since starting my program. The same effort would have earned me a 3.9 in undergrad so I'm happy with it.

GJ to all the Einsteins here...


----------



## trewlaneyy (Aug 24, 2007)

4.0 but I only took two classes. Literature of the Natural World and Zoology 1010.


----------



## Halfie (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh god. At least you guys have the consolation of having decent grades. I have a 2.1 GPA and I had to get incompletes in all my classes this semester because I could hardly motivate myself to get out of bed by the end of the semester.


----------



## Partyofone (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm amazed how well most that posted are doing. My first few years in college were disasterous. After spending six years in undergrad I've come -fairly- close to reaching a 3.0 GPA. My last semester in particular was 3.5 and has been my best in five years. As another posted said, the motivation is a big issue. Especially when persistent anxiety is present.


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

Finally got all my grades back. I did WAY better than I expected!


----------



## trewlaneyy (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow, good job on the accounting class. Last spring I got a 'C' in that.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

You guys make me want to work really hard. Wow, Congrats on all your marks.


----------



## AcidicJuiceMotel (Jan 8, 2008)

An A in French: Intermediate Grammar Review, and an A+ in Introduction to the Language and History of Western Theatre (Part One). The rest of my classes are full-year, so I won't know until April.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I got a 3.8 this semester, surprisingly.

History of Anthropological Theory: A-
Neurobiology: A
Evolution: A
Molecular Biology of the Gene: A
Molecular Biology of Oncogenes: B+


----------



## eripso_0003 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, you guys are amazing...

Finance-Investment Principles B
IT Security A+
Management Science, Decision Analysis A
IT Systems Analysis and Design B+
Intro. to Java II B+

That's a 3.5. Overall in University I have a 3.3.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Nicolay said:


> Neurobiology: A


Well, yeah. Who _doesn't_ get an "A" in neurobiology?

:b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

83% average right now using only 0.05% of my potential effort.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

:shock high grades....

Some professors at my school don't even give A+'s. They'll say things like "If you get an A+, that means you should be the one teaching the class." :?


----------



## Fangcor (Feb 10, 2008)

3.0 =( School is so boring


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

****. That's all... my grades were ****. lol

I don't think I've done homework in like 5 years.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

3.1 or so gpa my first 2 years of college, which I'm completely fine with.
Just remember, C's = degrees! haha.


----------



## N/A (Nov 26, 2007)

3.14


----------



## ezpk (Feb 11, 2008)

all a's

but i failed P.E.

apparently teachers dont like it when you skip their finals.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

crap i shouldn't have looked at this page lol, my grades are horrible


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

My 2.1 GPA got bumped up to a 2.3 because of a transcript error that got removed.

I hate school, I really want to just drop out and quit everything.


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

my overall GPA was 2.52 when I was graduated and I was the best student of the department of physics. 
your American schools are too easy. it is not so easy in Turkey.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks, but I'll keep my American school. It has served me just fine.

3.1 last quarter...good by my current standards.


----------



## c0maWhite (Feb 13, 2008)

2.9 =(

C++ Programming - B-
Calculus (2nd quarter) - C
English - A


----------



## palecadude (Jan 26, 2008)

Well in HS I got straight F's, except for typing. I mostly just put my head down and slept.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

So we received our grades for the Spring semester today

3.54

A - Accounting
A - Business Law
A - Biology
A - Biology Lab
C - Finance


I took an easier schedule so there was some improvement over last semester's

really I'm just glad I passed Finance, 3 years of college and by far the hardest class I've taken


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

In high school, I started out pretty poor in ninth grade. I would sleep in some classes, not intentionally, its because I stayed up late. I'd just pass out. Those were pre-SA days, I didnt have anxiety to keep me awake, LOL. I believe I finished 9th grade with a 2.2 cumulative GPA or so. Pretty bad.

10th grade, new school, still no SA. But was able to get a gpa of 3.0 or so for that year cumulative (large improvement). 11th grade when SA started to set in, my grades went up to like 3.4 cumulative for that year. 12th grade when SA was peaked I received principals list (all A's) for 2 quarters, the other 2 quarters honor roll (all a's except if I recall correctly it was like 1 B+ and a B or B+ in the other quarter).

My final cumulative GPA for all my HS years was like 3.33 or something like that. I really shot myself in the foot in 9th grade. But when you go from C's and at best B's in 9th grade to virtually straight A's in 12th, colleges like seeing that huge improvement. I got into all the universities I applied to and attended one here in Michigan. 

Knowing my HS freshman year sucked, I knew I wouldn't do it again in college, lol. I went to a university for a year and my cumulative GPA was 3.72, I was on the deans list for both semesters. College was easy, IMO, I just hated writing long papers and public speaking (with SA - as we all know how that went...ugh)...and, class introductions at the beginning of new semesters.

I left college because of $$$, though, and some other reasons (it wasnt SA related). Just too costly. Will probably return in the next year or two. Been out for 2 years already. Original major was Aeronautical Science (Basically "Airline Pilot"), I flew planes the first year in college also. Since pilot jobs are down the hole now and airlines are struggling (because of fuel), when I return to college, i'll change my major to "Air Traffic Control". Still want to be a pilot (bad), for now, go to school another 3 years, get my ATC degree, get employed as ATC at an airport, get paid $$$ with job security (FAA employs you - government), save $$$, go to a flight academy, become a pilot in a year with all ratings, then probably in 2013-2015 or so, if there are openings at an airline, i'm in.

In the mean time, just working and saving $$$ for when I return. I definitely want a degree, ashame to see myself without a degree in the future with the grades I received in HS, when some of my 2005 classmates with HS grades of D's/F's are preparing to start their senior year, almost near a degree, based on what I read about them on facebook.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Eh, I am hoping I passed one of my exams yesterday. (pass is 70% for us).

Holy cheese macaroni, I got 87%. WTF? It is still not 90+ but far more than I was expecting.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

For spring semester I got:

Finance: B

Deductive logic: A

Theory of Knowledge: A

Justice and International Affairs: B+


----------



## Cmwright (May 12, 2008)

Spring Semester 2008:

Statistics Analysis: B
Statistics Analysis Lab: B
Principle of Managerial Accounting: B
Sociology: B


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

University college at 2.38 gpa includes biology, health promotion, and psychology.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a 4.0 for my freshman year of college. but i go to a community college and don't have a job. Not that i don't have severe procrastination problems, lol.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Don't let that first year at a community college throw you, yellowpaper. I had a 4.0 freshman year at my community college, and I just ended my sophomore year. My cumulative GPA is now a 3.55 :eek :sigh


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

I graduated with a 3.4 gpa. I was satisfied with that. I could never have a 4.0 because there's some subjects that I suck at, like math for instance. I got all A's in my physiology classes, but the C's in my math and physics classes killed me.


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

I got hit by really bad paranoia/anxiety about going to classes (always sat in class feeling like people were staring at me and/or going to humiliate/hurt me) and skipped them all, saw a psych, tried various meds, didn't even go to finals because of crushing depression about having failed to attend more than the first 4 weeks of classes, knew I'd fail anyway... so I got 5 F's with DNW (did not write) for my exams.
Now it's time to withdraw before my 1.1 GPA gets me kicked out...
Don't feel too bad for me, I wasn't enjoying my major and couldn't afford to switch anyway, if I passed I'd just be on the track to another boring life I hated. I want to be a camp counselor for the summer too, kids love me and I have no anxiety around them so it would be awesome if I got that job and made some money!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

aries said:


> I got hit by really bad paranoia/anxiety about going to classes (always sat in class feeling like people were staring at me and/or going to humiliate/hurt me) and skipped them all, saw a psych, tried various meds, didn't even go to finals because of crushing depression about having failed to attend more than the first 4 weeks of classes, knew I'd fail anyway... so I got 5 F's with DNW (did not write) for my exams.
> Now it's time to withdraw before my 1.1 GPA gets me kicked out...
> Don't feel too bad for me, I wasn't enjoying my major and couldn't afford to switch anyway, if I passed I'd just be on the track to another boring life I hated. I want to be a camp counselor for the summer too, kids love me and I have no anxiety around them so it would be awesome if I got that job and made some money!


My GPA is probably worse than yours.  I glanced at them once. Not long enough to add em up. Just enough to know it wasnt even at the bottom of the barrel. It wasnt even scraping the barrel. Hell my GPA shouldnt be mentioned in the same sentence as barrels. Despite being pretty smart, I seem to be both lazy and uncaring these days. Things that once bothered me, like missing an assignment, hardly have an effect on me anymore. Damned depression. (And damned internet) Well today I start summer school. Months of worked crammed into 6 weeks. Fun.

Thankfully I'm feeling a lot better these days. I used to take 40mg of Prozac at night. That made me extremely drowsy. (SpesVitae and a few others surely noticed this when we would play basketball. I'd be winded in 5min.  )

Now I'm taking 20mg of Prozac in the morning. HUGE difference. Even 6 hours of sleep and I'm good to go. 

Frak me. I hope I take this summer class seriously...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

average meaning some c's some b's some d's and some f's and few a's. 2.3 overall with a learning disability doesnt help.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Spring Semester 08

BT16--Word Processing: A
HO15--Nutrition: A
Speech7--Interpersonal Communication: A

The As come from me not having a life lol.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Interpersonal communication, was that class any help for your SA?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

AdrianG said:


> Interpersonal communication, was that class any help for your SA?


It was not as anxiety-provoking as I thought it would be (mostly lecture and occasional groupwork was all. no presentations or anxiety provoking assignments in that particular int. comm class). I dunno if that's good or bad haha. I really enjoyed the class because the info is so practical and important. I'd say it was one of my favorites, if not my absolute favorite class I've ever been in. But the instructor being so entertaining played a lot into that too.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Social Change in Modern Africa *B+* (doesn't count to my GPA)
Cell and Molecular Biology Lab *A*
Eukaryotic Cell Biology *A*
Vertebrate Evolution *A-*

term GPA was 3.91 
cumulative GPA is 3.64... Damn that horrible, horrible third semester


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

Best semester ever! Almost perfect, except accounting ruined it.

Introductory Econometrics - A+
Intermediate Macroeconomics - A+
International Trade - A+
Canadian Banking - A+
Managerial Accounting - A

term GPA - 11.8/12
CGPA - 11.3/12


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

American History - B
Communications - B
Computer Information Systems - B
Physical Geography - C


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

85% in a group discussion class, Class average 95%. 

Im mad at myself for having this disorder.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm an idiot. I managed to get a 3.5 (out of 4.0).

I haven't gotten my grade card back, but I know some of the grades I got from asking my teachers

Mandarin I : 86% on Exam, I think my final grade was a B-.
Spanish II: 71% on Exam, 79% for the semester and 85% for the quarter.
Algebra II: 90% on Exam, 90% for semester
British Literature: 90-91% on Exam, 88% for semester
Environmental Chemistry: I have no idea. My teacher is a slow grader.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

c0maWhite said:


> 2.9 =(
> 
> C++ Programming - B-
> Calculus (2nd quarter) - C
> English - A


Why are you frowning? A C in Calculus is REALLY good, and you did great in your other two classes.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

My summer grades are in. They came out much better than my spring semester grades.

English 101 - A
Intro to Pyschology - A


----------



## kriminator (Jul 6, 2007)

Lots of good grades. Maybe people get SA from posting low grades and looking like idiots (which is not the case). SA can cripple you in class and make you get bad grades.


----------

